# Logitech K800 + Logitech G700 одновременно не хочет)

## Alfinnov

Добрый день!

Возникла забавная ситуация, не работает одновременно клава и мышь в X`ах (подключение устройств через udev, конфиги ниже).

Имеется:

   gentoo,

   клавиатура logitech k800 - радио клава, подключаемое черед Logitech Unifying Device

   мышь logitech G700 - радио мышь (не Unifying приемник вроде как, а свой G-series)

При 2х вставленных приемниках (мышь + клава) замечательно работает клавиатура, но совсем не работает мышь (курсор не двигается)

Что-бы заставить работать мышку - нужно выдернить приемник (Logitech Unifying Device) клавиатуры из компа и пезапустить xorg

 - тогда соответственно клава не работает, зато мышь работает на ура

Данные системы:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.4-r1  USE="nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0  0 kB
> 
> $# uname -a
> ...

 

Настройка X`ов:

 *Quote:*   

> ----------------------------------- часть файла  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , согласно которох настройка идет через udev
> 
> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
>   Option        "AllowMouseOpenFail"    "true"
> ...

 

----------

## Alfinnov

Лог X`ов при подключенных 2х приемниках (работает клава но не работает мышь) 

 *Quote:*   

> [  1108.300] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.11.4
> 
> Release Date: 2012-01-27
> ...

 

----------

## Alfinnov

Лог X`ов при подключенном приемнике мыши и отключенном приемнике клавы ( работает мышь но не работает клава)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [  1270.719] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.11.4
> ...

 

----------

## Alfinnov

ПО сути получается что лог X`ов относительно настройки мыши (event13) одинаков

за сим вопрос - какого .... не работает тогда и что вообще тут порешать можно :/

----------

## Alfinnov

Наверняка мне понадобится еще )))

решение тут: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=103062

нужно включить в ядре дополнительно опцию: CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED

и все замечательно работает

----------

